# Donor sperm in return for an egg



## Precious.paws (Jul 1, 2015)

We have a known sperm donor donating for us and they have asked if I will give them an egg in return ,two gay guys) 
Has anyone any experience of giving an egg back in return for sperm


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't personally, but incase you're not aware known donors can't be used immediately. I believe their sperm has to be frozen and quarantined by the clinic for 6 months before use per hfea guidelines. 

As for giving an egg back, you'll probably be looking at an egg-sharing reciprocal deal. They will obviously need more than one egg to make sure they have good odds of having one to transfer


----------

